# MSI question (again)



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

Has anyone seen the email with MSI Certification Program offered inside? Has anyone take this certification program?

Let me know. Either pm or post in this thread.

thanks,


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

Seen it, haven't figured out how it would help business yet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

I have read the rough over view that was in the email. 

I just don't know if the price is work the risk to gain Preferred Vendor to get the work flow increase (if possible...)


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

72opp said:


> I have read the rough over view that was in the email.
> 
> I just don't know if the price is work the risk to gain Preferred Vendor to get the work flow increase (if possible...)


Sounds like same crap as Lamco. I haven`t much work with MSI in past few years. Got more work from them when they were CBC Innovis. I had there inspection dep. contact me a couple of months ago wanting me to do a bunch of inspection, I turned them down($7 ea.) I`m set up to do preservation work. All I have are p/u truck,didn`t see any way I could make any money. 



Haven`t seen this offer(pay to get work), can you post it?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I worked for them. Briefly.


They aint worth it in my opinion.


They gave me an inspection. I reported it as possible occupied unable to verify. (the place is a sh*t hole!!!!)
Some clown at their office decided to change my report to vacant. This triggered a secure w/o. I go out and this time there is some one home. 
Now they charge me back for reporting it vacant in order to make work for myself in terms of the initial secure. I got back charged for the inspection and the initial services trip charge.

I told em to get lost since they were at fault and still screwed me.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Sounds like same crap as Lamco.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven`t seen this offer(pay to get work), can you post it?









I seriously doubt that any pay to get work that a contractor might do is going to work out. The only guy making money on the deal is the guy collecting the fee. Certainly not the guy paying it.

Just like NOW Preservation tried to do. $5000 for their class. 
No guarantee of work.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I seriously doubt that any pay to get work that a contractor might do is going to work out. The only guy making money on the deal is the guy collecting the fee. Certainly not the guy paying it.
> 
> Just like NOW Preservation tried to do. $5000 for their class.
> No guarantee of work.


I took a chance with Lamco paid $400, would have gotten as much putting a match to money.

No way would I ever pay $5000, that just nuts


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I never paid em either.


I told the guy he was insane.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I paid $200 to LAMCO last year, got a couple secures/debris removals, plus a mid-sized mold job. Sounded like they just send work to their "preferred" vendors first, but would go outside their network if needed. Overall my experience was positive, but agree I am not normally a fan of that type of pay to play.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

Ive never paid. Did a mold clearance test for them in Des Moines as a defense but it failed so its going to litigation. They were upset it failed but hey I'm not going to lie. Probably my last mold test with them


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Hmm. Hope it's not the property I did


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

Lol. Crew been around a few years doing shoddy work. Arthur Ave right off Hubbell. Homebuyer lawyered up and it looks to me like they are going to get a free house.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

72opp said:


> Has anyone seen the email with MSI Certification Program offered inside? Has anyone take this certification program?
> 
> Let me know. Either pm or post in this thread.
> 
> thanks,


got my email tonight:thumbup:

what a joke!


----------

